# Student Loans !!!



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

this is unrelated to anxiety but since it's in the student forum I'd thought I'd make a post about it.. COLLEGE IS SO EXPENSIVE!!! ): I'm in a community college. my parents saved up no money for me or my sisters for college, so we have to pay our way through. I have no scholarships, and received no grants because apparently we're too rich according to fafsa. I laughed at that. anyways I'm over 5000$ in debt and that's just my first year!!! are any of you in debt so far? 

ahh I hate this. don't have to pay it back for 14+ years but debt is still debt!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

College is really expensive..well I m not in debt but yes I understand what money matters while u r studying..i have completed graduation this year,probably I joined a firm after my schooling,i have did it on my own,u know earning n studying...i always wished that pls god may u throw a bag full of money into my house or I win a lottery so that I can study with no worries..i never opted for student loan coz I dnt have the gutts to sleep with a debtful mind,its better to earn pay ur fees than taking loan n studying ...i cant cant do it.i always imagined that clock has turned to a dollar clock n its pendullam voice has turn to – study well or go to jail...


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

That's an expensive community college. I went to a community college for a year and the tuition was next to nothing. The only thing that was expensive was the textbooks.

But I go to a 4 year university now and my tuition is about $3500-$4000 per semester. Plus I live in California, so the cost will most likely rise by next semester. Luckily, FAFSA gives me enough funds to pay for my semesters entirely so once again I only have to pay for my textbooks.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

5000...lol...try going to a non-community college...I'm over 100k in debt from school.


----------



## Love Minus Zero (Mar 23, 2011)

When I was 18 I had a brilliant idea to go to an expensive photography school, so that's about $50,000 in debt there. Now, I'm trying community college which is probably about $4000 a year (probably less since I'm not taking on a full-time schedule).

My sister is worse. She went and got her bachelor's in film, and now has like $100,000 in debt. She's also going back to community college for a health-related career.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

your lucky you don't live in the UK. Thats all I'm saying. However I came to realise recently that if I'm careful with my money I could walk out of Uni £9000 up. Well as well as the debt. But then again, I don't have to pay it back until I'm on a salary of at least £15,000+ a year I think.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I'm in so much debt and very depressed over it since I have absolutely no way of paying it back.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

rymo said:


> 5000...lol...try going to a non-community college...I'm over 100k in debt from school.


100k?!?! really?? damn i thought 12k of debt was bad..for a course ive quit


----------



## Jeremy879 (Nov 25, 2011)

$5000! Oh Jesus,
its unbearable for a student of first year.
Why don't you join a college that is bit cheaper?
Whats the sophistication is there in the college. It must be economical.Oakland County boot camps
regards


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

woww at the 100k debt of the other person!! I feel for you

and it's not $5000 a year technically, I took out a loan for $5500 per year so I can buy a (cheap) laptop to do my schoolwork on and for some school supplies and books and gas. Also it will help me pay back some of the loan I used for tuition so I did it that way. technically, the school for 12 credits is around $1300 per semester not including books. so $2600 a year but I also want to do summer classes so yeah..

there's nothing cheaper in the area /:


----------



## Retronia (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank god my university is for free.
But sadly, almost every sencond person in my country has a degree, so its even harder to find a well-paid job...
My country is a mess 

Btw. good luck!!


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

The US student loan program says that you only have to pay back your loan at 10% of your income for 10 years. That's a cool benefit.

Some colleges offer tuition remission if you work on campus. They don't pay you much but the remission is worth it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Marlon said:


> That's an expensive community college. I went to a community college for a year and the tuition was next to nothing. The only thing that was expensive was the textbooks.
> 
> But I go to a 4 year university now and my tuition is about $3500-$4000 per semester. Plus I live in California, so the cost will most likely rise by next semester. Luckily, FAFSA gives me enough funds to pay for my semesters entirely so once again I only have to pay for my textbooks.


Other states are more expensive; California is among the cheapest. Here it's about $550 per semester to go full time at a community college and if you make very little you can get the BOG fee waiver. I was checking out city colleges in New York and it's $1800 per semester even for residents.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

I am certainly in debt, lol. I've borrowed 7500 over the past 3 years at a public university, and I'll have to start paying it off once I graduate. So I'll have to worry about paying off my loan as well as getting a job. Can't wait.

I can't believe it's cost you even $2600 for one year at a community college. Wow... I paid a lot less when I was going to CC. It was $26/unit (full-time = 12 units = $312 for tuition per semester) and I was able to go full-time and work part-time and paid out of pocket by myself. Attending a uni won't be any cheaper so get ready. Are you working part-time? I haven't and slacked off about it but it's a great idea!!! lol


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

<<<$26k in the hole. I better graduate this May!:x


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I was about 15 grand, but I just decided to pay it all off with my extra VA money that was saved up. I figured I might as well do it now while I have the money, and I'll be paying less money in the long run compared to payments over the years.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> your lucky you don't live in the UK. Thats all I'm saying. However I came to realise recently that if I'm careful with my money I could walk out of Uni £9000 up. Well as well as the debt. But then again, I don't have to pay it back until I'm on a salary of at least £15,000+ a year I think.


School is a lot cheaper in the uk than in the U.S


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

*sigh* so depressed over my student loans. 

Edit: of course I already posted in this thread.

44,000 un-paybackable dollars. Yes, I know that's not a word.

Oh, I should also mention: I went to a four year public university and took six and a half years, so not any advanced degrees, just stupidity and failing classes...so not even a good school, nothing but a B.A...and a pretty pathetic GPA thanks to depression and failing classes. In debt for nothing? Pretty much. Oh, and a major that a lot of people call useless.


----------



## Sugarbird (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll end up $15,000 in debt if I decide to live on campus again (I pretty much had enough in grants to cover the tuition/fees at this university and the community college I went to before). I only owe half of that so far, but I have one year left and it could double just like that... I often wonder if I'm ruining the rest of my life by doing this. It's been so good for my SA though.

Oh well.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Waste of money. Waste of time.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I have 110k in student loans in total. ~75k in federal loans at 6.8% interest rate, 3k in federal loans at 3%, 12k school loans at 7% that can be deferred for a year interest-free and 20k I borrowed from family.

I put almost everything I earn into these loans and this comes at the expense of savings, retirement fund or even an emergency fund. I will not get into positive net worth territory till I am 32-35 (27 now) which is definitely later than average.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm in 40k student loan debt with NO degree.

A useless degree is better than nothing. So choose wisely on your major. Research !!!


----------

